# Heartbroken



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

It is with a heavy heart and tears in my eyes that I am writing this, as we recently had to make the heart wrenching decision to say good bye to our little trooper, Tyler. It was especially heartbreaking for us because he had been with us for almost 18 years, arriving when he was only 9 weeks old. Just the week before our decision was made, we were saying that he was going to be with us for a long time, as he just seemed to keep on going. That being said, he began to have some issues with his legs and when I looked in his eyes, they told me that he was getting tired. He wasn't in any pain and was not suffering in any way, that's what told us that it was best to let him go before it got to that point. He was put down on June 5th and, ironically, that was the same day that we lost his brother, Bailey, four years before. It was also the day before Tyler would have turned 17 years and 11 months. It wasn't planned that way. It just happened. June 5th will never ever be the same for us, having lost two Havanese on that day.

Although it was an extremely difficult decision, I know it was the right one because Tyler told me so. He was never a lap dog or one who gave kisses, but he allowed me to hold him in the car on the way to the vet's and kept giving me kisses on my face, even while we were waiting at the office. I feel that was his way of telling me it was okay and although it makes me feel better to think that, it's still killing me inside.

Finally, those of you who saw his 16th and 17th birthday pictures on the forum know that I always posed him with a red velvet cupcake, however, it was only a prop and he was not allowed to eat it because of what the outcome would be. On the day we were going to say goodbye, I went to the bakery and brought him his very own red velvet cupcake and brought it to the vet's office with us. I told her what I was going to do and I think she was taken aback a bit. I put it on the floor and let him dive into it, buttercream frosting and all. He really enjoyed it! That will always bring a smile to my face, as he left this world with red velvet cake crumbs on his beard and, I think, a smile on his face. He finally got his cupcake and won in the end!

RIP, little guy. Your paw prints, along with your brother's, will always be on our hearts.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

:hug:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Very sorry to learn of Tyler's passing.
I am sure there will be many, many friends and neighbors who will miss him as well.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

My heart is breaking for you. Wonderful story about that cupcake. Now I have to go get a Kleenex


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

So very sorry for your loss. What a blessing it was to have him with you for almost 18 years. Thoughts and prayers during this difficult time.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I also love love LOVE what you did with the cupcake. What a special memory.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I am very sorry to hear about your loss of Tyler. It is so heartbreaking to have to make a decision which we know is best. My thoughts and prayers are with you during this time.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss. Tyler was a very lucky dog to have such a good life and such a good Mom! And the cupcake was the best!


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

So so sorry. Brought tear to my eyes.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

thanks Mary for sharing him with us. Hugs


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I am so sorry Mary. My eyes are filled with tears. I love the fact that you gave him the cupcake. He went out a happy happy boy with a great life. I am so glad he had so much joy in his life and it ended very peacefully. RIP Tyler..


----------



## Savannah Kalista (Jul 1, 2015)

Sorry for your loss but thankful you had many happy years.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

You did good amigo Tyler. You accomplished your mission in life - to bring joy, happiness, and love to all those who knew you. I look forward to playing with you on the Rainbow Bridge someday. 

su amigo, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

Mary, I am so sorry for what I know is a devastating loss. Your love for Tyler was evident in all the posts I've seen throughout the years here. I feel like I knew him. I will miss him.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh Mary I'm so sad to here about Tyler. He was certainly a lucky dog and was so special to have touched all of us.


----------



## DaisyMommy (Feb 28, 2015)

This brings tears to my eyes. Such a bittersweet ending. I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm sure Tyler is a very grateful boy to have had a mommy like you.


----------



## Sassy's Mom (Feb 4, 2015)

You're in my thoughts and prayers. 

Nadine


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Thank you so much, everyone, for your hugs and kind words. It's appreciated.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Mary, I am crying for your loss of sweet, gentlemanly Tyler. I am so sorry. We have enjoyed the stories you have shared with us, and the love you have for him has been very evident. He was lucky to have you, as you were to have him.

The cupcake was a precious story to share with us, and made him so happy.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Mary my heart is breaking for you. I held it together reading about the kisses in the car, but lost it completely with the cupcake. What a loving thing to do for him and a wonderful memory for you. Sending you many hugs and the hope that your pain subsides into warm wonderful thoughts of your precious boy.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

A special story about a very special little guy. I'm sure Tyler and Bailey are together again enjoying lots of RLH.
RIP sweet boy.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tyler was a special little guy with very special parents. Sorry for your loss, but I love your story of letting him go. May we all handle it with such grace!


----------



## Alison (Aug 17, 2008)

How fortunate we are to have this bond with our Havanese. My heart is with you. - Alison


----------



## siewhwee (Sep 24, 2009)

It was an honor for my husband, Ralphie, and I to have met Tyler, you and Bud. We will always remember him. So sorry for your loss. You were a great mommy to him (and Bailey).


----------



## Cody010414 (Mar 23, 2014)

My thoughts are with you. I always loved reading about Tyler.


----------



## MiasMomma (Jun 14, 2015)

Thank you for sharing your sweet, heart wrenching story. Sounds like your boy had a fine full life, right to the end. Can't help but shed a tear with you.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. We just went through this last week and it
is so heartbreaking. Tyler was a very special boy.


----------



## Teddy Bear (Apr 11, 2015)

Really sorry about Tyler. Hope you're doing ok.

You did what was in his best interest and am sure he knew it too. 
He loved you loads and sounds like he really appreciated the cupcake.

RIP Tyler.

Hugs from Teddy and I.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

So very sorry for your pain and loss.... Tyler was a lucky fella! I love the cupcake story. How perfect! You loved him well and thats all any of us can hope to do. God Bless!
:hug:


----------



## harmony (Jan 18, 2015)

:hug:


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Thank you all. I still see and hear him everywhere. His little treadmill hasn't been put away yet and it's a reminder of how much it helped him after his ACL tear two years ago. He was, indeed, a real trooper! I can't believe that this is the first time in 31 years that we haven't had a dog in the house. It really hurts and doesn't feel right.


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

I am so sorry but glad you were able to be with him and watch him devour that cupcake. I have only been on this forum a short time but like many others, feel like I know dear Tyler. He's touched us all.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm weeping with you after reading your post. It breaks my heart to hear of losing these little furry wonders. We love them so much and it hurts to let them go. You did the right thing. You are fortunate that he was able to tell you when he was ready and didn't have to suffer. Run free at the Bridge, Tyler, and I hope there are cupcakes in heaven.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

I have so enjoyed hearing about Tyler's adventures throughout the years. My sympathies to you and your family. R.I.P., dear Tyler; you will be missed.


----------



## Nicm (Feb 28, 2014)

So sorry for your loss, he was a lucky boy to have you and 18 years wow! Cupcake was so cool too! I enjoyed reading your posts about Tyler, he will be missed...

Take care

Nic & Darla


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

Tears filled my eyes as I read your post. I can't even think about that day. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am so so sorry ! Rest in Peace Tyler!


----------



## Dive Girl (Apr 26, 2015)

So sorry for your loss, sending hugs


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

I haven't been able to check the forum too much lately. When I read this, it made me so sad, though I smiled to think of the cupcake.


----------



## Zarika (Dec 16, 2012)

Mary, I am so sorry about Tyler. I feel like it just seemed like he was the awesome old gentleman who was going to be around forever. I think you did the right thing; Tyler was loved and so vibrant; you let him go with the dignity he deserved. Hugs.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry, Mary, that Tyler had to leave you and your husband. He was a wonderful dog and had a great life, but, like all our little ones, he is gone too soon. I hope your heart is easy knowing you made the right decisions for him all of his life.

Starr


----------



## plattinum68 (Nov 5, 2013)

Mary, your loss is great but you made the right decision. I was OK with the kisses but totally lost it at the cupcake. What a good mom you were to Tyler! My sincere condolences.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Thank you everyone. Your kindness is appreciated. It has left a huge void in our lives.


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

Wow, that brought tears to my eyes, I'm so sorry for you loss. It's heartbreaking, but he isn't suffering anymore. RIP Tyler.


----------

